

Bruce Schneier reveals what he'll use instead of TrueCrypt - cgtyoder
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/29/truecrypt_analysis/

======
promptcritical
Because Symantec would never cooperate with a third party to compromise your
privacy/security.

